# Kühler für Gainward GTX460



## blauebanane (6. Juni 2011)

*Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Hallo,
habe vor einiger zeit von einem Bekannten die Gainward GTX460 758MB günstig bekommen. Leider ist die aber weder leise noch sind die Temperaturen gut, ich denke die schlechte Kühlung bei der Karte ist bekannt 
Ich wollte mir nun einen alternativen Kühler daraufbauen, nur kenn ich mich in dem Bereich sehr schlecht aus. Ich weiß garnicht welcher VGA Kühler auf welche Karte passt usw. 
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir da ein paar Kandidaten nennen könntet. Sollte nicht zu teuer sein, ich stelle keine sehr großen Ansprüche an Temps und Lautstärke, aber leiser ist natürlich immer gut 
Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage ob man den Kühler für neuere Karten auch noch nutzen kann, da ich vorhab mir bald eine neue zuzulegen, und sich das kaum lohnt wenn ich den in 3 Monaten wegschmeißen muss.
Leider kenne ich mich auch mit der Montage von solchen Kühlern kaum aus, schraube  sonst nicht so oft am PC rum, höchstens mal CPU Kühler wechseln... Daher wäre eine einfache Montage optimal, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.
Sonstiges: Case ist ein Bitfenix Shinobi, sonst gibt es keine weiteren PCI Karte, Gehäuselüftung durch 2x120mm.

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Deepcool V4000, Scythe Setsugen 2 ...
Wenn es die 768MB-Version ist, bei der beide DVI-Ports auf einer Seite des Doppelslotblechs sind (übereinander) und nicht nebeneinander auf beiden Doppelhälften, dann könnte der Gelid Icy Vision Rev.2 passen, wenn es ein etwas fetterer Kühler sein darf.
"Könnte" deshalb, weil der Icy sehr nahe ans Slotblech geht. Durch Fertigungstoleranzen sind die Spitzen der Heatpipes schon mal unterschiedlich lang. Eine geht bei mir bis zum Slotblech und für die andere habe ich ins Slotblech ein kleine Kuhle mit dem Dremel-Schleifaufsatz eingeschliffen, damit die Heatpipe nicht mit Druck auf dem Slotblech aufsitzt


----------



## blauebanane (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ja die DVI Ports sind übereinander, das heißt in jedem PCI Slot einer. Passt der V4000 und der Setsugen dann nicht mehr? Und wie siehts mit der Kompatibilität aus?


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Also wirklich so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann fällt der Gelid flach (außer du willst etwas basteln), aber die beiden anderen Kühler sind immer noch im Rennen. Der Setsugen 2 hat den Vorteil, dass die Karte dabei nicht unnötig in die Breite wächst. Mit dem beiliegenden flachen Lüfter (der ist aber gegen einen normal "dicken" austauschbar) bleibt es bei 2 Slots.


----------



## butzler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Habe auf meiner msi 460 den hier verbaut und bin restlos zufrieden: Deepcool V400 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals.
mad

hier mal lesen - http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...eforce-460-wird-mir-zu-heiss.html#post3052363


----------



## DerNachbar (6. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe auf meinen3 den setsungen ist einfach der hanner


----------



## blauebanane (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Also wirklich so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau so 

Das heißt die Kandidaten wären:
Deepcool V4000 - 31€
Deepcool V400 - 28€
Scythe Setsugen 2 - 43€

Was sind die Unterschiede bei der Montage? Ist die auch für Anfänger wie mich nicht zu gefährlich? Wo schließe ich den Lüfter des Kühlers an? Ich sehe an der Graka nur die 2 6-Pin Anschlüsse. Und zuletzt: Sind die Kühler dann auch für neuere Karten kompatibel? 
Fragen über Fragen  

Grüße

PS: Andere Vorschlänge sind natürlich trotzdem noch gewünscht, und wie gesagt muss nicht unbedingt auf größe geachtet werden, ich glaube ich habe einigermaßen viel Platz (s. 1. Post)


----------



## blauebanane (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

irgendwie 2mal abgesendet, sorry


----------



## butzler (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Hallo, 
der Deepcool V 400 ist nicht schwerer wie ein CPU-Kühler zu montieren. Der Lüfter hat einen normalen 3-Pin Anschluss.
Wenn Du einen PWM Lüfter draufbaust, kannst Du den mittels Gelid PWM-VGA Adapter direkt an die Graka anschliessen und dann mit Afterburner oder ähnlichen Tools exakt steuern. Meine 460er ist so absolut unhörbar, der Lüfter läuft Idle bei ca. 500 RPM und erreicht bei Volllast nie mehr als 900 RPM und dabei maximal 58° bei CoreDamage. Beim Spielen zwischen 43° - COD Blach Ops- und 48° -Battlefield Bad Company 2.
Also ich kann Dir den Kühler nur empfehlen, ohne jede Einschränkung.
mad


----------



## OctoCore (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Die Lüfterstromversorgung ist unter der Haube, müsste aber in der Nähe der PCIe-Stromversorgung sein.
Das mit neueren Karten ist so eine Sache. Die Kühler passen auf die meisten gängigen Grafikkarten im Referenzdesign.
Im sinnvollen Rahmen, versteht sich. Ich bezweifle, dass die hier erwähnten Lüfter, die auf deine Karte passen, eine GTX 580 flüsterleise kühlen können. Dafür bräuchte es schon etwas größere Kaliber.  
Tests finden sich satt im Netz. Der Setsugen 2 kommt dabei recht gut weg.
Was dir mad-67 erzählt, ist ja schon mal eine Hausnummer für die 460er. Obwohl Temperaturen auch immer individuell sind, kommt eben aufs Gehäuse und dessen Lüftung an.


----------



## blauebanane (6. Juni 2011)

das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. aber wie siehts mit den spannungswandlern aus? ich hab öfter gelesen dass es da häufig probleme gibt.


----------



## blauebanane (7. Juni 2011)

@octo: ich hab nicht vor mir eine highend karte zu kaufen, d.h. keine die extrem viel wärme produziert. 
btw: ist meine karte überhaupt referenz design? wohl eher nicht oder


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Diverse Kühlkörperchen liegen im Allgemeinen bei... zur Austattung eines speziellen Kühlers würde ich auch empfehlen, Testberichte zu lesen. 
Ob du die aufklebst, liegt bei dir... wenn der neue Kühler auch direkt auf die Karte und damit auf die VRMs pustet, kannst du es halten wie du willst. Jetzt hast du auch keine Kühlkörper drauf. Aber mit ist immmer besser.
Bei dem Kühler, den ich auf meine 560Ti getackert habe, waren soviele Kühlkörper dabei, damit kann ich glatt noch eine zweite Karte bepflastern.

Nein, die Gainward/Palit 460/550/560(ti)er Karten sind kein Referenzdesign. Darum ist die Auswahl an Kühlern etwas eingeschränkt.

Zufällig bin ich eben über dieses Posting in den Weiten des Netzes gestolpert.
Und warum in die Ferne schweifen? Ein Posting von hier.


----------



## matteo92 (7. Juni 2011)

Bitte nicht den Alpenföhn Heidi vergessen. Hab ihn auf meiner Palit Gtx460 montiert und kühlt extrem gut und dabei noch sehr leise.


----------



## butzler (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Da bin ich jetzt aber neidisch. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Heidi auf der 460 passt und hab mich nicht getraut, es zu testen.
Nur deshalb bin ich beim V 400 gelandet - weil der der Heidi so ähnlich sieht .
mad


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Wie man hier sieht, passt auch der Thermalright Spitfire.


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ich wollte mir für meine Palit GTX 460 eigentlich auch den Scythe Setsugen 2 holen, den hatten sie in dem Shop aber nicht mehr. -_-
Daher hab ich auf Risiko gespielt und mit den Scythe Musashi geholt. ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362493.html )
Ein  paar Minuten und ein wenig Bastelei später hat der auch einwandfrei drauf gepasst.
Bastelei = ich musste das Ende vom Kühlkörper, das gen Slotblech ragt, etwas biegen, da hier die beiden DVI-Anschlüsse übereinander sitzen. Aber mit ein wenig Vorsichtig und Gefühl war auch das kein Problem.

Ich bin vollauf zufrieden mit dem Kühler.
Die GTX ist jetzt, auch mit 875 MHz und 1024mV min. 10° kälter als mit den Standardlüfter (max. 65° unter Volllast, wo der Palitkühler schon locker an den 80° geknabbert hat)
Ich höre die beiden Lüfter vom Mushasi auch unter Volllast nicht wirklich. Klar, das ist subjektiv, aber ich bin dennoch hochzufrieden


----------



## blauebanane (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ok danke für die hilfreichen Antworten
Das heißt die Kandidaten wären

Deepcool V4000
Deepcool V400
Scythe Setsugen 2
Scythe Musashi
Alpenföhn Heidi

Ich weiß jetzt nicht recht wofür ich mich entscheiden sollte. Der Setsugen ist der teuerste, aber wohl von der Ausstattung am besten. Die letzten beiden sind auch schon einen Tacken älter oder? Zu den ersten beiden kann ich auch irgendwie keine testberichte finden. Google gibt nur Preisverlgleiche und im Forum ist auch nichts.

Ach und ist ganz sicher dass alle auf die GTX460 passen? Wie gesagt das ist kein Referenzdesign, ich weiß nur leider nicht welche Lochabstände benötigt werden.


----------



## matteo92 (7. Juni 2011)

Nehm den Heidi !! Der kühlt einfach nur überragend  Hab meine Palit Gtx 460  von 675 Core Takt , 1550 Shader Takt und 1800 MHz Memory Takt auf 800 MHz, 1600 & 2100 übertaktet. Und die Graka wird unter Last nicht Wärmer als 48 Grad. Hab aber auch den Lüfter gegen ein CoolerMaster SickleFlow getauscht.


----------



## blauebanane (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ich mag mich aber nicht gerne auf eine Meinung festlegen, wäre schön wenn ihr sagt was denn deinen einen Kühler besser macht als die anderen.

edit: und woher wisst ihr alle ob die Kühler überhaupt passen? Ich les in den Beschreibungen immer nur irgendwas mit bis GTX295..


----------



## Bambusbar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

"Besser" ist immer so ne Sache und meist subjektiv.
Ich hätte mir z.b. eigentlich auch den Setsugen geholt - ich hab schon den Mugen als CPU-Kühler und mag Scythe eigentlich sehr. Da der Setsugen aber nicht da war, wurds halt der Musashi. Und mit dem bin ich auch vollauf zufrieden. 
Ein Alpenföhn-Fanboy sieht das z.b. ganz anders. 
Einfach mal noch ein wenig Googlen, da findet man auch genug Tests zu den ganzen Kühlern.

Grafikkartenkühler Test da gibts n Haufen Meinungen ;>

@passend Kühler:
Naja, manchen haben auf gut Glück gekauft, andere haben gefragt, etc pp.
Die Gainward ist baugleich mit der Palit, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Die hat zwar kein Referenzdesign (afaik) aber die Lochabstände sind dennoch quadratisch. Der Musashi passt drauf, obwohl da auch nicht die GTXC 460 als kompatible GraKa dabei steht.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



blauebanane schrieb:


> und woher wisst ihr alle ob die Kühler überhaupt passen? Ich les in den Beschreibungen immer nur irgendwas mit bis GTX295..



Das ist ja der Shit mit den Gainwardkarten - da sie nicht dem Referenzdesign entsprechen, kommen sie in den Beschreibungen der Kühlerhersteller meist nicht vor. 
Ob die Kühler passen, siehst du z.B. an den Links mit Bildern. Bei den Gainwards ist man eben auf die Erfahrung anderer User angewiesen.

Lochabstand bei Palit/Gainward 460 bis 560TI ist 53 mm und quadratisch, ja. Entspricht den Befestigungslöchern der 8800/9800GT, 9800GTX, 9600GT und wohl noch ein paar anderen Karten

Der Deepcool V4000 wurde von der PCGH getestet (04/2011) und kam als Preis/Leistungstipp davon. Außerdem hat die Kupferoptik (nicht nur Optik, das Kupfer ist ja echt) was.


----------



## blauebanane (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Zitat aus dem Heft: 
"Die Komparibilität des V4000 umfasst
neben Modellen wie der Radeon
HD 4870 und HD 5870 auch
ältere Karten wie die Geforce 9800
GT. Aktuellen Nvidia-Karten verweigert
sich der Kühler aber."
Also doch nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Das heißt ja auch nur, dass nicht auf Nicht-Reference-Karten eingegangen wurde. Auf die Befestigungsbohrungen einer 9800GT passt er ja und damit auch auf die Gainward/Palit460/560-Serie. Auf die aus dem Rahmen fallenden rechteckige Anordnung einer Reference-460 passte er nicht - und? Vielleicht hat man die Montageplatte inzwischen angepasst. Aber das kann dir in dem Fall völlig egal sein. 
Abgesehen davon habe ich Fotos vom verbauten V4000 im Web gesehen. Leider weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr, wo, sonst hätte ich sie schon presentiert. 
Ich musste mich notgedrungen auch zu dem Thema schlau machen, denn mit der 560 TI von Gainward gibt es schließlich genau das gleiche Problem (bzw. es ist noch schlimmer - die Karte heizt eine ganze Ecke mehr, darum ist die Auswahl etwas schwerer)
Und wenn du dem V4000 nicht traust, dann nimm den V400 oder Setsugen 2 oder Peters Freundin Heidi oder Musashi. Die wurden hier im Forum verbaut und dafür hast du ja auch schon Bestätigungen bekommen, dass sie funktionieren.

Vielleicht brauchst du auch gar keinen neuen Kühler. Als ich Montag vor einer Woche _meine_ Karte umgerüstet habe, fiel mir beim Enfernen des Originalkühlers auf, dass der Kühler an keiner Stelle Kontakt mit der GPU hatte. Der Abstand wurde komplett mit der Wärmeleitpaste überbrückt und das ist suboptimal. 
Schließlich leitet trotz des Namens WLP die Wärme noch lange nicht so gut wie die Alu- oder Kupferkontaktflächen der Kühler.
Einfach frisch eine ordentliche WLP aufzutragen und den alten Kühler neu zu verschrauben hätte mit Sicherheit eine um einige Grad bessere Kühlung auch mit dem alten Kühler gebracht.


----------



## Bambusbar (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Unter meinem Palit-Kühler war auch so eine seltsame WLP, der hat man schon nicht getraut, wenn man sie nur angesehen hat.
Da das Ding aber auch im Idle für mich zu laut war, bereue ich den Tausch nicht wirklich.
Wenn du willst,  kann ich ja nachher mal n Bild von meiner GTX 460 machen, damit du weißt, was du beim Musashi machen musst.

Aber der V4000 sieht schon schick aus, muss ich ja sagen


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

Ja mit der WLP ist das echt ein Ding!
Auf meiner GTX460 war mindestens 2mm dick ganzflächig zähe grobe WLP drauf der Kühler kann gar keinen Kontakt gehabt hasben. Da wäre wohl sogar Zahnpasta dünn verstrichen besser gewesen, die ist ja bekanntlich nicht viel schlechter als WLP


----------



## blauebanane (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ok bis jetzt tendiere ich zum V4000, ihr habt mich überzeugt 
Allerdings fehlt mir irgendwie der Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern (Setsugen und V400)
Welcher ist leiser, kühler? Ich finde auch nur test zu den einzelnen, keine wo verglichen wird..


----------



## OctoCore (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Da musst du dir eben anhand der benutzten Grafikkarten selbst ein Bild machen. Außer du nimmst so einen Monsterkühler wie den Spitfire. Damit bist du in jedem Fall auf der sicheren Seite.  Der kann deine Karte in jedem Fall immer kühl *und* leise halten.
Der Setsugen 2 wurde auch von der PCGH getestet (12/2010) - Spartipp. Im gleichen Heft auch die hier genannte Heidi.
Und ich wollte dich nicht auf den V4000 festtackern.  Ich bin völlig neutral.

Infos hast du jetzt auf jeden Fall genug - du machst das schon.


----------



## blauebanane (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

kurze frage: hab mir nochmal den musashi angeguckt, ich vermute mal dass der mit den beiden DVI anschlüssen kollidiert oder?
bei diesem bild wirds ja auch so schon knapp:
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Scythe-Musashi-HD4850-023.jpg


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Da fragst du am besten mal Bambusbar, der hat ihn ja.
Auf dem Bild siehst du kein Gainward-Design - mit den beiden DVI-Anschlüssen in einem Slot und nicht auf beide Slots verteilt. Die Karte ist hinter dem PCIe-Anschluss auch viel länger als eine Gainward/Palit und die GPU sitzt weiter rechts. Wenn ich nicht ganz daneben liege, hat der Musashi zwei 100mm-Lüfter - wenn man die beide Quirle zusammenrückt, hat man also 200 mm - die ganze Gainward ist ja nur 19 cm lang. 
Und wenn man sich den Titel des Bildes ansieht, ist es noch nicht einmal eine NVidia - sondern eine alte AMD 4850. 
Auf dem Bild stößt der Kühler nirgends an, und wie weit der darüber schwebt - das sieht man nicht, weil man die Tiefe nicht wirklich beurteilen kann bei einem 2D-Foto. Die Schatten können täuschen. Knapp hin oder her - auf dem Foto passt es, das ist die Hauptsache. Nur für dich ist das wertlos - falsche Karte.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Moinsen,

ja, der kollidiert - hab ich ja schon geschrieben 
Aber, das ist kein Hindernis, oder zumindest war es das nicht für mich.
Ich hab dann einfach den Kühler an der Stelle ein wenig nach oben, also von den DVI-Anschlüssen weg, gebogen. Das ging eigentlich ganz gut von der Hand und wenn man vorsichtig ist, macht man auch nichts kaputt. 

@Octo: Jau, zwei flüsterleise Scythe Kaze-Jyu-Slim 10cm Lüfter sind da drauf :>


----------



## blauebanane (9. Juni 2011)

octo: mit dembild wollte ich zeigen, dass schon bei der karte auf dem bild, die wesentlich kürzer ist, es knapp wird mit dem platz.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Na ja... Die eigentliche Größe des Kühlers ist nicht so wichtig (außer in den Fällen, wo vielleicht durch zu weit hinaus ragende Kühler Mainboardanschlüsse verdeckt werden), bei mir ragt er hinten mehr als 20 mm über die Kante des PCB hinaus.

@Bambusbar: Da ist aber jemand stolz auf seinen Kühler. Macht nix, das war ich nach dem Umbau meiner Karte auch. 

Als Nachtrag habe ich >hier< noch ein Leckerli - Bilder eines verbauten Deepcool V4000. Er passt - wie angegossen. Viel Spielraum ist da auch nicht.

Und noch ein >paar Bilder< über den Umbau einer 768Mb-460 im alten Palit/Gainward-Design (ohne Anschlüsse in der zweiten Dopplslothälfte) mit dem Musashi. Es musste kräftig nachgeholfen werden.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Naja, was heißt stolz, ich bin nur froh über den Kühler 
Übertakten mit dem Refrenzding von Palit war echt kein Spaß mehr. "Leise" ist da definitiv anders.


----------



## blauebanane (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Naja ich glaub, ich werd mir erstmal den V4000 holen, ist ja auch keine Rieseninvestition. 
Achja eine letzte Frage hätte ich noch 
Muss ich die Speicherchips, Spannungswandler und was weiß ich denn jetzt mit Kühlkörpern bekleben? Wie ich gelesen habe sind die beim Stock Kühler doch auch nicht direkt gekühlt?


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Weil darauf keine Kühlkörper kleben, müssen die Lüfter auch blasen wie blöd.
Am besten beklebst du alles, was nicht weglaufen kann. Vor _allem_ die Spannungsregler
Es wird zwar gerne gesagt, dass die RAMs auch ohne Kühlkörper auskommen, nichtsdestotrotz macht bei meiner Graka der Kartenspeicher mit Kühlkörper mindestens 50 MHz mehr mit. Und wenn man an Übertaktung nicht interessiert ist, macht das nix. So ein Kühlkörper sorgt auch für Stabilität an heißen Tagen, der Sommer bricht schon bald offiziell aus.

@Bambusbar - In der Beziehung kann man fast alles von Palit und Gainward knicken, bis auf die Phantom-Karten.


----------



## Be4real (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Also alles was geht vollkleben mit kleinen Kühlkörpern 

Würde dir den MK-13 von Prolimatech empfehlen! Meine GTX 460 wurde damit nie wärmer als 55°C OC und durch 2x12 cm Lüfter auch nicht hörbar


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Der MK-13 passt nicht.


----------



## blauebanane (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Der MK-13 passt nicht.


haha, ist mir eh zu teuer... 
achja: danke für die beratung


----------



## OctoCore (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*


Okay... Hast du dich jetzt für einen Kühler entschieden?


----------



## Be4real (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Oh echt? Also ich hatte Ihn auf meiner GTX 460 EVGA FTW EE verbaut, zwar mit Retentionkit, aber alles bestens


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Aber EVGA ist nicht Gainward (ach was?  ) - die kleinen Gainwards sind eben äh... ganz besondere Karten.


----------



## blauebanane (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Okay... Hast du dich jetzt für einen Kühler entschieden?


 
jau ich werde den v4000 nehmen, hab aber noch nicht bestellt.
ich schreib dann hier rein wie der einbau gelaufen ist


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ah. Na dann - ich hoffe, du unterrichtest uns über deinen erfolgreichen Umbau.


----------



## Be4real (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber EVGA ist nicht Gainward (ach was?  ) - die kleinen Gainwards sind eben äh... ganz besondere Karten.


 
da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden 

dann viel Spaß mit dem V4000


----------



## Zyklon83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Also ich kann aus erfahrung sagen das der Deepcool V 400 nicht auf eine Gainward GTX 460 passt. Wollte den V 400 am wochenende verbauen ohne erfolg (Heatpipes stoßen an den DVI anschluss  da hab ich mich aber wirklich geärgert und jetzt mit neuer wärmeleitpaste( Arctic Silver 5 leider nichts anderes zur hand) sogar mehr temps .


----------



## jurawi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

könnte dir einen neuen arctc cooling extreme plus+ montage kit anbieten für 35 €... kostet sonst um die 45 €


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Also ich kann aus erfahrung sagen das der Deepcool V 400 nicht auf eine Gainward GTX 460 passt.



Oha... ich bin den Thread hier nochmal durchgegangen und da erst ist mir aufgefallen, dass die V400-Empfehlung am Anfang auf einer MSI-Karte verbaut war. Und die hat ein völlig anderes Design als die Palit/Gainward-Karten. 
Okay, den V400 kann man also knicken.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Sollte es man nicht hinbekomen, die HeatPipes ein wenig zur Seite zu biegen, so dass der Kühlkörper mehr mittig sitzt, damit man das Ding einfach umdrehen kann, sprich die HeatPipes in die andere Richtung zeigen?
Nur so ne Idee.
Aus dem "Stock"-Mushashi musste ja auch erst n "Custom" werden 
Einfach Mut zur Lücke, dann wirds auch mit dem Lüfter.


----------



## Zyklon83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



jurawi schrieb:


> könnte dir einen neuen arctc cooling extreme plus+ montage kit anbieten für 35 €... kostet sonst um die 45 €


 Der passt leider auch nicht (selbe problem).

Und den V400 kannste auf der Pailit/Gainward drehen soviel du willst da geht nichts


----------



## Zyklon83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ich habe eine frage kann man das rot mackiert ohne bedenken bis zu den lammeln kürzen????
Sonst sehe ich keine möglichkeite den Kühler zuverbauen.
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## scythe92 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Ja kannst du.


----------



## blauebanane (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Und den V400 kannste auf der Pailit/Gainward drehen soviel du willst da geht nichts



Aber der V4000 passt immernoch?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



Zyklon83 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine frage kann man das rot mackiert ohne bedenken bis zu den lammeln kürzen????
> Sonst sehe ich keine möglichkeite den Kühler zuverbauen.



Nein, kannst du zwar, solltest du aber nicht. Das ist eine Heatpipe. Wenn du die einfach absägst, stellt sie ihre Funktion ein. Damit sinkt die Kühlfähigkeit drastisch. Anstatt den Kühler zu zerstören, verkaufe ihn lieber.

@blauebanane
Der V4000 passt deshalb immer noch.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Hallo, möcht hier keinen neuen thread aufmachen meine Frage! Passt der Deepcool V400 [FONT=verdana,geneva]auf ne Palit GeForce GTX 460 768MB vram ? 
Meine jetzige Lösung ist ,dass ich nen 120mm Fan per kabelbinder draufgschnallt hab, aber langsam muss ne gscheite Kühlung her!
[/FONT]


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Nicht, wenn sie so aussieht wie auf dem Bild am Anfang dieses Threads.
Ansonsten nimm doch einfach den Heidi, wie hier empfohlen.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Meine Karte ist anscheinend eine andrer rev version singel DIV unten ganz schmal dann doch möglich? ich such schnell ein bild heraus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Tja.. einfach mal ausmessen, wieviel Platz zwischen Befestigungsbohrung und Slotblende ist. Und dann mit einer Zeichnung des Kühler mit ordentlichen Maßen vergleichen - wenn es sowas gibt. 
Allerdings habe ich den V400 auf keiner Liste für das Palit/Gainward-Design gesehen, auch nicht für das Design ohne den zweiten störenden DVI-Anschluss. Aber vielleicht wurde der Kühler einfach übersehen.


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

@ razzor1984
Das kannste knicken es gibt zwei probleme (DVI anschluss und Slotblende) kauf dir entweder den V4000 sonste sehe ich keine möglichkeit einen anderen Kühler drauf zubauen ohne Basteln.

Und das problem mit den Heidi is das er EOL is und kaum noch beschaffbar is wenn einer weiss wo man den kaufen kann bitte schreiben


----------



## OctoCore (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Auch da passt der Setsugen 2. Der Gelid Icy Vision _könnte_ passen.


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Beim Setsugen 2 is aber vorausgesetzt das du ein sehr breites Gehäuse hast 

Gerade mir noch bilder von Gelid Icy Vision angeschaut und ich schätze zu 99,9% das man da auch probleme mit den DVI Anschluss bekommt.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Bin jetzt zu faul alle daten zu POSTEN so gehts einfacher --> sysProfile: ID: 151709 - bladedaywalker


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

@razzor1984
So wie es aussieht wird der Setsugen 2 bei dir rein passen aber dann muss bestimmt ein seitenlüfter dran glauben 

Hier ein link wo du gucken kannst welche 100% passen.
GTX 460 aftermarket (air) cooler (non-reference) list - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Nach der seite sollte ja der passn Gelid Icy Vision Rev. 2 ! Gute Wahl ? weil viel Options hab ich ja net


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Bei dem 1xDVI-Design ist ja kein DVI-Anschluß da, mit dem der Kühler kollidieren kann.
Auf die Liste der genannten Website würde ich mich aber ohne Bildbeweis nicht verlassen, da steht auch der Shaman bei beiden Designs als passend - beim 2xDVI-Design passt er aber nicht.
Beim Icy Vision ist das so eine Sache. 
Die Enden von Heatpipes bei Kühlern sind nie gleich - mal sind sie etwas spitzer und länger oder auch stumpfer und kürzer.
Der Icy geht mit zwei seiner fünf Heatpipes in Richtung Slotblech. Bei mir geht dabei eine genau bis zum Blech. Keine Luft mehr dazwischen. Die andere Pipe ist etwas spitzer und minimal länger und da ich nicht rumbiegen oder auf Spannung einbauen wollte, habe ich das Slotblech von innen 0,2 mm tief angeschliffen. Jetzt sitzt der Kühler wie angegossen. Maßarbeit. Bei einem anderen Exemplar kann es sein, das es Out-Of-The-Box passt.
Der Kühler selbst ist wirklich gut. Nur bei 12 V ziemlich laut, zumindest für meine Ohren. Bei 7 V ist er immer noch nicht wirklich leise. Bei 5 V ist die Welt für mich in Ordnung.  Wenn er damit meine 560 Ti leise kühlen kann, dann bringt er es bei einer 460 erst recht. PWM-Regelung können die Lüfter nicht. Man kann sie zwar auf den Anschluß der Karte stöpseln, aber daran laufen sie immer mit 12 V und sind nicht regelbar. Spannungsadapter oder ein Regler liegen nicht bei. Das restliche Zubehör ist aber reichlich - genug Kühlkörper, um zwei Karten damit zu bekleben.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei dem 1xDVI-Design ist ja kein DVI-Anschluß da, mit dem der Kühler kollidieren kann.
> Auf die Liste der genannten Website würde ich mich aber ohne Bildbeweis nicht verlassen, da steht auch der Shaman bei beiden Designs als passend - beim 2xDVI-Design passt er aber nicht.
> Beim Icy Vision ist das so eine Sache.
> Die Enden von Heatpipes bei Kühlern sind nie gleich - mal sind sie etwas spitzer und länger oder auch stumpfer und kürzer.
> ...



Perfect ich werd heute mal die GRAK ausbauen und mir die Abmessunge aufschreiben und mit den Ausdruck von der Homepage vergleichen ob des passen könnte aber 35 euro is ok für den Kühler weil jetzt is ja nur ein Kühlkörper aus ALU drauf das is ja keine KÜHLUNG . Bei den Spannungswandlern habns auch die Kühlkörper weglassnn ^^


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Unter dem eigentlichen Lamellenpaket sind 17 bis 18 mm Luft bis zur Platine. Wenn dein DVI-Ausgang bzw. seine Abschirmung nicht weiter in die Höhe ragt, stösst da nix an.
Aber wie erwähnt: kann sein, dass die Spitzen der Heatpipes anstoßen. Sag nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt.
Aber so wie ich das sehe: Das Schlimmste, was da passieren kann, ist, dass vielleicht ein oder zwei der Stege zwischen den Schlitzen auf der zweiten Hälfte des Slotblechs entfernt werden müssen, falls es ganz eng wird. Außer den Lüftungsschlitzen ist da ja sonst nix.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Unter dem eigentlichen Lamellenpaket sind 17 bis 18 mm Luft bis zur Platine. Wenn dein DVI-Ausgang bzw. seine Abschirmung nicht weiter in die Höhe ragt, stösst da nix an.
> Aber wie erwähnt: kann sein, dass die Spitzen der Heatpipes anstoßen. Sag nicht, ich hätte dich nicht gewarnt.
> Aber so wie ich das sehe: Das Schlimmste, was da passieren kann, ist, dass vielleicht ein oder zwei der Stege zwischen den Schlitzen auf der zweiten Hälfte des Slotblechs entfernt werden müssen, falls es ganz eng wird. Außer den Lüftungsschlitzen ist da ja sonst nix.


 
Also so wie ich es am Bild eingezeichent hab wär ein Einbau möglich aber es wird Punkto länge echt knapp ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Meine Rede.  
Dass die eine Lüfterhaube dem Slotblech auch recht nahe kommt, ist völlig egal - die kann man nach Belieben versetzen.
Ich habe die Bastelei echt nicht bereut - und ich hatte noch mehr zu tun, nämlich ein paar der Kühlfinnen passgenau zu bearbeiten, um Platz für den zweiten DVI-Ausgang zu schaffen.
Das war aber nicht das Schlimmste - das war,  die Kühlkörper mit den Klebepads zu versehen. Hat auch die meiste Zeit gekostet.  Aber dafür kleben die Dinger ordentlich.


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Passt werd ihn mir dann bestellen aber erst nextes Monat, mei Wakü fürn GAMING pc war scho teuer genug 
Edit: Des Grak Cooling ist für meinen alter Pc - ein q6600 bleibt einfach auch nach 4 Jahren nen GEILE cpu


----------



## Zyklon83 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Hab jetzt auf meiner Gainward GTX 460 GS den Deepcool V4000 verbaut 
Super VGA Kühler in Furmark nicht über 70°C und das sogar noch flüster leise 

Hier mal ein Bild
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Sieht nett aus.  Nur schade, dass durch das Lüfterhaubendesign soviel von dem schicken Kupfer verdeckt wird.
Was ist denn aus dem "alten" V400 geworden?


----------



## Zyklon83 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

@OctoCore
Der V400 liegt bei mir im Schrank und wird wohl auf meiner Schwesters GTS 250 montiert(wenn sie die mir mal vorbei bringen sollte)


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Na, dann war das Geld wenigstens nicht ganz aus dem Fenster geworfen und er bleibt in der Familie.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Das es auch leute wissen die ne GTX 460 von Pali haben,der Gelid Icy Vision rev.B PASST 

Hier mal Beweisbilder


----------



## OctoCore (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*

Du hast dir mit dem Umbau aber wirklich ganz schön Zeit gelassen. 
Passt ja wie angegossen.
Sieht doch knuffig aus - verlängert die Karte etwas, das Ganze ist aber immer noch sehr kompakt.
Bei mir habe ich noch die Aufkleber von den Lüfterhauben entfernt - nur schwarz finde ich irgendwie schicker.


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kühler für Gainward GTX460*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du hast dir mit dem Umbau aber wirklich ganz schön Zeit gelassen.


 
Ne HD6950 wird zu weihnacht ins Waküe SYS eingebunden und WAKUE = Geldvernichtung  (HOBBY)


----------

